# The Future of E-Cigarettes in the World of Public Health



## kimbo (13/7/15)

The e-vapor industry and the public health establishment can (and should) work together to bring an end to cigarettes and smoking. With more research, innovation, and responsible marketing, e-vapor may soon play an important role in the public health world.

Read the full story

Reactions: Like 2


----------

